# Stevens 301



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone know of a differnt rail mount for this gun??? Academy had these for 169 so I picked up one. Wanting to put a red dot on it, but the rail is to high.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jan 28, 2020)

The rail really isn't to high. It's a shotgun not a rifle keep in mind. I put a Bushnell TRS 25 on both of mine and love it.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 28, 2020)

Still to high for me, I know it's not a rifle lol.... I have tried 2 different red dots, still ain't comfortable.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 28, 2020)

The rail sits up so you can shoot using the front bead or your mounted optic. I personally enjoy it forbid my battery dies I’ve still got a chance to aim accurately.

Sumtoy Customs makes a flush mount for these guns if you’re motivated to lower the rail.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 28, 2020)

Got a Sig Sauer Romeo5 on mine and didn’t have any problems taking a Fall bird in NY this past Fall. Also have a FF3 on a Remington 870 with the 336 mount. Can’t really tell the difference when shooting it at a turkey concentrating on putting the red dot on the bird’s waddles.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 28, 2020)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Still to high for me, I know it's not a rifle lol.... I have tried 2 different red dots, still ain't comfortable.



Same for me...I use the ghost ring sites.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sumtoy low profile mount $50+ shipping. Would have to contact him,


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 28, 2020)

RedHills said:


> Same for me...I use the ghost ring sites.


Look at a Beartooth 2.0 stock cuff with selectable foam pads to raise the comb height.  I bought on for my gun. Now it shoulders well with the red dot.


----------



## bmoss (Jan 28, 2020)

I no it’s a little off subject but I got my 301 out today. Has anyone shot factory choke against the jebs choke just wondering if the jebs is worth the money.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 28, 2020)

bmoss said:


> I no it’s a little off subject but I got my 301 out today. Has anyone shot factory choke against the jebs choke just wondering if the jebs is worth the money.



I’m in the same boat as you, picked up my 301 20 gauge on Saturday but haven’t had the time to pattern it.

From what I’ve read and heard, the 301’s were made from the factory to shoot Federal TSS #9’s very well. Being that Federal and Stevens/Savage are owned by the same parent company, I find this possible. 
The patterns I’ve seen on the Old Gobbler forum also show the factory 301 XFull choke shooting very good 40 yards patterns with the Federal TSS 9’s.

I’d save your money for TSS and forget the aftermarket chokes for these guns.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 28, 2020)

Here’s a screenshot off of the Old Gobbler forum. 
Factory choke, 40 yards, Stevens 301 20 gauge and Federal TSS 9’s


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 28, 2020)

Here’s the first two patterns I shot at a measured 40 yards with factory choke. Federal Tss #9s and 7-9s. Good enough for me at the range I shoot.
Factory choke, 40 yards, Stevens 301 20 gauge and Federal TSS 9’s.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 28, 2020)

Long Cut said:


> Here’s a screenshot off of the Old Gobbler forum.
> Factory choke, 40 yards, Stevens 301 20 gauge and Federal TSS 9’s
> 
> View attachment 1000606



That’s one of my patterns.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 28, 2020)

That should work, unless he's ironheaded.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 28, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> That’s one of my patterns.



Thanks for your service, you saved me some money!


----------



## Brad (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the Stevens 301 410 and shoot the factory full choke. It throws a good 40 yard hunting pattern. It's not going to win any contests, but I don't count holes in paper. I have heard that the factory chokes are very inconsistent when measured.


----------



## bmoss (Jan 29, 2020)

I also have the 410 haven’t got to try it out yet soon I hope got to find some shells.hopefully I can try it out this weekend


----------



## Cole Henry (Jan 29, 2020)

Sumtoy customs


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 29, 2020)

This is how mine turned out. Shoots sweet.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sumtoy


----------



## nick_o_demus (Jan 29, 2020)

Sumtoy mount is your best option to lower it. lowered mine more than 1/2". $50.00 and uses factory threads.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Jan 29, 2020)

Some images to show height difference. In addition to lowering the sight it greatly increases cheek weld.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Jan 29, 2020)

I've got tree brands of TSS I'll be testing this weekend in my 301. Have heard good reviews on each. My experience tells me Apex will be best, BUT, this is my first .410 to work with. Will post results.  

Federal Heavyweight #9
Apex #9
Browning TSS #9


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 29, 2020)

nick_o_demus said:


> I've got tree brands of TSS I'll be testing this weekend in my 301. Have heard good reviews on each. My experience tells me Apex will be best, BUT, this is my first .410 to work with. Will post results.
> 
> Federal Heavyweight #9
> Apex #9
> Browning TSS #9



The Apex Ninja coming out Feb 1st, 7/8oz of 9.5s it’ll have 20/30 more pellets then the regular Apex #9.5s.

I ordered some nitro 9x10s an #9.5s how they worked that load each has 350 pellets.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 30, 2020)

not that I need one but might get me one if I can find it in a 20ga


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 30, 2020)

nick_o_demus said:


> I've got tree brands of TSS I'll be testing this weekend in my 301. Have heard good reviews on each. My experience tells me Apex will be best, BUT, this is my first .410 to work with. Will post results.
> 
> Federal Heavyweight #9
> Apex #9
> Browning TSS #9


b curious about ur report on the Brownings...wud think that it wud b third in comparison to the other ammo


----------



## nick_o_demus (Jan 31, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> b curious about ur report on the Brownings...wud think that it wud b third in comparison to the other ammo



I'll post a report as soon as I can Gaswamp.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 2, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> not that I need one but might get me one if I can find it in a 20ga


Adventure outdoors... has them for $159


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 2, 2020)

Thks but too far a drive


----------

